# Help with a new Zoysia Lawn.



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

My daughters soccer coach had Zoysia installed on his property in July of 2016. He currently has a lot of weeds and a lot of dead sections that have begun to fill in with Bermuda. He is allergic to Bermuda and for that reason needs to ensure the Zoysia dominates the lawn. Any tips, suggestions, or general guidelines would be great! Is it possible to eliminate Bermuda from Zoysia?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

There is a herbicide mix (link to PDF below) that is supposed to control bermuda in TTTF and/or Zoysia. Keep in mind that I haven't tried this, so I can't offer any experience.

Do you know what type of zoysia he has? Matrella or Emerald or Japonica? If he has dead spots it might be fungus. Zoysia is much more susceptible to fungus than bermuda. Some pics may help too.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.tennesseeturfgrassweeds.org/Lists/Fact%2520Sheets/Attachments/17/W237.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwjMzoOH64nUAhWBqVQKHeQWD44QFgilATAC&usg=AFQjCNF-H64MQdflBAFV-GyFubbjxUxDNg&sig2=CkhK2eN9luVObK4wB28ySw


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I tried the triclopyr + fluazifop mix referenced in the PDF for Bermuda control in fescue. It did a great job at controlling Bermuda. It took the fescue out as well, but it was already under drought and heat stress. Zoysia should fare much better.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Meyers Zoysia, I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Meyer is a Japonica zoysia which are typically the tougher and more drought tolerant zoysia grasses. Meyer doesn't seem to get as thick as the newer cultivars.

He should be able to get by with once a week mowing at 2-2.5 inches. That height will shade the bermuda and help the Zoysia be more dominant. I would tell him to limit nitrogen to help as well. Zoysia can be hindered by to much nitrogen and IMO phosphorus is more critical for Zoysia anyway. Zoysia also can do very well on an organic regimen that bermuda will struggle with. A dose of alfalfa pellets at 20lbs/k would be a good start.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

What about pre/post weed controls? He was told not to apply anything to the sod for one year, is that accurate?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> What about pre/post weed controls? He was told not to apply anything to the sod for one year, is that accurate?


sounds right; pre-emergent can really inhibit root development so the first year you have to suffer a bit with more weeds.


----------



## mtlcafan79 (Apr 27, 2017)

+1 on the slow feeding. I did 5 bag rate apps of milo and one 10#/K app of alfalfa on my Meyer Zoysia last year. For post emergent control I've been using Speedzone Southern and spiking with Triclopyr when necessary. My yard is Northern Mix in the shade areas where the Zoysia won't grow so I can't spray any of the fancy stuff.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

We applied 20#/1k of Alfalfa pellets and 7.2#/1k of Milorganite today on his 10k of lawn. We also mixed some Celsius at the medium rate and spot sprayed the weeds. Hoping between to 3 application we will see some positive change in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like a recipe for success. :nod:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

A quick picture, just for reference. He is surrounded by Bermuda! Lol!


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

Atrazine?


----------

